# Spank Spoon freilauf kaputt (Radon Swoop 210)



## Pat54 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community,

Mir ist Gestern beim Heimweg von meinem Hometrail der Freilauf kaputt gegangen.
Ich stand an der Ampel und wollte in die Pedale treten und plötzlich krachte es hinten. Dann bekam ich keine Kraft mehr von der Kurbel auf das Hinterrad übertragen.
Zuhause habe ich dann die Zahnkränze runter gemacht und die ganze Nabe heraus gezogen. Dabei fielen 3 "Metall Brocken" raus (siehe Bild). Außerdem ist ein Ring gebrochen und ein Dichtring? verformt (siehe Bilder). Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich diese Teile einzeln als Ersatzteile bekomme und es selbst reparieren kann (habe im Netz nichts gefunden) oder ob dies ein Garantie Fall ist, da mein Radon erst knapp ein Jahr alt ist.

Hoffentlich kann mir einer weiter helfen.


   

Gruß Pat


----------



## migges (31. Mai 2015)

Die drei "Metall Brocken"sind die Sperklinken,der Metalring sollte die Klinken in Position halte. Der müsste mitten über die Sperklinken und Freilauf Laufen.Ob es die einzeln gibt?musst mal beim Händler Fragen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (31. Mai 2015)

Das Bild hab ich grad noch hier im Veltec Tread gefunden,da sieht mann es ganz gut wie es sein sollte.Die 3 Teile daneben ist eine Gebrochene Sperklinke.


----------



## Pat54 (31. Mai 2015)

Das würde bedeuten wenn ich einen neuen Metallring bekomme der die Sperrklinken zusammenhält wäre es wieder i.O?
Denn sonst hab ich ja alles. Die 3 Sperrklinken scheinen nicht beschädigt zu sein.


----------



## migges (31. Mai 2015)

Ja


----------



## shr3d (5. März 2016)

Blöde Frage, aber wie hast du denn den Freilauf rausbekommen? Ist der irgendwie geschraubt oder kann man den einfach abziehen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. März 2016)

Hi,

hast Du bereits unsere Serviceabteilung diesbzgl. kontaktiert? Falls nicht, schicke mal deine Infos per PN an mich.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Pat54 (7. März 2016)

shr3d schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber wie hast du denn den Freilauf rausbekommen? Ist der irgendwie geschraubt oder kann man den einfach abziehen?



Ich musste nur das Ritzelpaket entfernen und dann konnte ich schon alles herrausziehen.
Ich kann dir aber leider nicht sagen, ob dies nur so ging weil es kaputt war, oder ob es generell so einfach ist.


----------



## Pat54 (7. März 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast Du bereits unsere Serviceabteilung diesbzgl. kontaktiert? Falls nicht, schicke mal deine Infos per PN an mich.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hi,
ja das ging damals alles ohne Probleme auf Garantie repariert.
Lief zur vollsten Zufriedenheit und schnell über die Bühne  

Gruß Pat


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. März 2016)

Top 

Gruß, Andi


----------

